# Self Portrait.



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

I did this before I gave up painting a year or so ago. It's acyrlic on card, but the card warped slightly. In a way it was good therepy, it forced me to look at my self.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW... You should keep painting pal, your work is great.
Have you posted this painting before, I get the feeling I have seen it before.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

wow, this is amazing.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

why did you give it up if you don't mind me asking? this is really good.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

ChelseySmile said:


> Wow.
> I do some sketching but I don't paint.
> My dad is trying to convince me to start.
> I wish I could but it always seems so difficult.
> ...


I've been thinking of taking up painting too. Im sure this wasnt his first painting you know what I mean? We've gotta start painting if we want to learn it.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

You could get really good money for art like this. I'd buy it!!


----------



## Adem (Jul 27, 2008)

nice!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## creatrix (Jul 9, 2009)

Lovely work!!! Your use of color is very nice!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

When I see talent like this, it gives dp a meaning. I hear Van Gogh had it and Sartre obviously did... So where's my talent?? It's like when people praise the autistic for their remarkable skills, but then you have all those just stuck in their head with nothing at all.


----------

